# Laserschwert. Wie?



## Maxible (15. Mai 2002)

Hi zusammen!

Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit ein Lichtschwert ála Star Wars zu machen. Dabei hab ich einige Probleme.
Hier mal ein Bild von einem:
http://www.starwars.com/img/homepages/dooku/dooku_body3.jpg

MfG und danke für die Hilfe,
Maxible


----------



## aibo (15. Mai 2002)

*kann zwar sein...*

Kann zwar sein, das du das schon versucht hast, aber ich würde dir Vorschlagen drei Ebenen zu machen. In der einen ist halt die "Schneide" des lichtschwerts in hellem Lila (oder Pink wie du willst) in der anderen machst du dann, etwas größer die Schneide in dunklerem Lila. Und eine weiße Schneide musst du natürlich auch noch machen. 

Du benutzt den Weichzeichner ein paar mal auf die weiße dann nimmst du die pinke Schneide blurrst die etwas öfter dann die lila Schneide blurren. Das alles übereinander legen und fertig.

Wie du das Schwertheft hinkriegen solst(das Stück wo man das Schwrt hällt) frag ich mich auch. Du kannst ja so etwas pixeln. ich denke du weißt wie das gemeint ist. Wenn du nen Bild zur Hand hast dürfte das kein problem darstellen  ist nur irre aufwendig

--> ich hab mal nen Bild angehängt. Ich seh grad ich hätt mehr weiß nehmen und mehr blurr auf das lila machen müssen. das prinzip ist aber klar hoff ich 

alles gute
-aibo


----------



## freekazoid (15. Mai 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

jo also, ich weiss ja nicht...aber ich hab da auch mal sowas in der art gekrüppelt.
war ne sache von ca. 5mins (scheissform dieser griff  ) und naja...vielleicht ist's brauchbar.
mit dem griff hatte ich so meine probleme, weil ich selten soleches zeugs mache.


----------



## aibo (15. Mai 2002)

wär cooler gewesen wenn der lensflare effekt hinter dem schwert gewesen wäre.  ich hatte aber anscheinend genau das selbe problem. das schwert ist zu dick und zu kurz. zumidnest die schneide. ich hab das schwertheft nicht ohne grund weggelassen... 

alles gute
-aibo


----------



## freekazoid (15. Mai 2002)

ja, das prinzip stimmt ja.
einfach die 'schneide-ebene' duplizieren und die untere der beiden nochmals mit dem gauschen weichzeichner bearbeiten. dieses mal aber mit nem grösseren wert.
das schwertheft is mir ja auch egal.


----------



## Maxible (16. Mai 2002)

Hi!

Thx für die antworten, ich setz mich noch ma dran!

Ähhm, ich hab grad das Bild von dem Lichschwert das _ich_ angehängt hatte angesehen. Findet den Griff nicht auch etwas... nunja,.. krumm?? 

MfG,
Mäxchen


----------



## freekazoid (16. Mai 2002)

@ maxible:
yo, der is krumm. also vielleicht sollte es ja so sein...hab' noch nie ein laserschwert in der hand gehabt 
...wie auch immer, die macht sei mit dir.


----------



## aibo (16. Mai 2002)

*nun..*

mein lichtschwrt ist grad in der reperatur, kann erst monatg wieder nachschauen, ABER du hast recht es ist total krumm 

grüße
-aibo


----------



## tonfarben (17. Mai 2002)

in After Effects (falls Du es hast) gibt es einen Effekt, womit das easy ist. "Effekte->render->beam" glaub ich ist der Pfad. Da gibts viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und das Bild kannste dann auch mit alphakanal nach Photoshop exportieren. Das spart etwas Arbeit.


----------



## aibo (17. Mai 2002)

*naja*

mag schon sein, aber das ist ja dann keine leistung mehr  außerdem gibts tonnenweise tuts über laserstrahlen. da kann man sich das wissen besser so aneignen. außerdem kostet after effects ja auch geld...

grüße
-aibo


----------



## kartoon (19. Mai 2002)

also ich hab den film schon gesehen und dieser kerl auf deinem bild hat tatsächlich als einziger ein krummes lichtschwert ...


ja in AE ist es glaub ich recht einfach ... in photoshop würde ich halt den kern mit ner geblurten weissen linie machen und noch ein paar glow layer .. (ich glaub der ebenenglow lässt einem nicht genug kontrolle) ...


naja hab mal eins in 3dsmax4 gemacht .... ich weiß das gehört hier nicht ganz rein aber ich poste esa mal


lichtschwert 

PS : das bild liegt bei tripod (sorry hab im moment nichts andres) .. könnte sein das ihr die URL kopieren müsst um sie in den browser einzufügen falls es nicht klappt ...

hier nochmal die URL : http://members.tripod.de/Lizard_net/lukes2.jpg

bis denne


----------



## doedl (19. Mai 2002)

kann dir zwar beim bilderstellen nich helfen bin kein großer grafiker aber ich hab so ne vermutung warum der griff krumm ist.

das bild is von count dokuu --> ein sith-padawan (Schüler der dunklen Seite der Macht). Die Anhänger der dunklen Seite führen das Lichtschwert anders drumm der krumme Griff.

Das is nur ne Vermutung von mir. Ich bin kein großer Starwars anhänger hab aber gestern grad die 2 episode gesehn und da hab ichs auch bemerkt.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (19. Mai 2002)

*Und noch ein Versuch*

Ich bin folgendermaßen drangegangen:

Neue Ebene. Darauf eine dünne, spitz zulaufende Auswahl mit weiß füllen. Fülloptionen der Ebene -> Schein nach außen (präzise, 5px).

Neue Ebene. Den Griff erstellen (in dem Fall mit einem Vektorrechteck + ein paar Pinselstriche). Per Fülloption "Abgeflachte Kante und Relief" sowie "Struktur" dem ganzen ein 3D-Feeling geben.

Ich denke das Ergebnis kann sich auch bei dieser Methode sehen lassen:


----------



## Hankman (20. Mai 2002)

Hallöchen !

So, ich hab mich nun auch mal im Laserschwert machen versucht, und festgestellt, dass Fluke's Methode eigentlich die beste ist.
Was ich auch noch raus gefunden habe:
Wenn man mit der Farbe am Ende nicht zufrieden ist, hilft's einfach eine Ebene mit nem Rechteck über die 'Klinge' des Schwerts zu legen und dann als Fülloption Farbton zu wählen. Mein Schwert war vorher grün und sah auch nicht ganz so eindrucksvoll aus.
Aber ich glaube, dass ein viel grösseres Problem als das Leuchten der Griff ist, der auch bei mir recht daneben aussieht... 

Hankman


----------



## el_vicio (20. Mai 2002)

öhm,dass is jetz ne verdammt blöde frage.aber...

wie kriegt ihr die form so perfekt hin ?

wenn ich mit dem polygonal lasso tool versiuch sowas hinzukriegen siehts immer derb seltsam aus..

*edit* achso jetz gehts...so langsam mach ich mich:-[


----------



## Calavera (21. Mai 2002)

Ich hab es mal mit gaussian blur versucht
Hier das Ergebnis:

http://calavera.fcpages.com/misc/lightsaber.jpg


----------



## MsvP (27. Mai 2002)

Zur not malste mit dem Pdafwerkzeug die Form. Kannste damit eigentlich am genausten machen da du rundungen udn gerade sachen damit wunderbar verbinden kannst. Und dann nacher bei den Pfad einstellungen einfach die FOrm füllen.

Würd übrigens fürs leuchten ineinander oer multiplikation von ebenen vorschlagen.

Für den Griff lädtst du dir am besten ne Metall Grafik /Textur runter und wandelst sie in ein Muster um, dann brauchste dir keine eigenes metall zu sammen basteln


----------



## The_Overmind (1. Juni 2002)

Es geht noch einfacher..

Ganz einfach nen Pfad machen für das Schwert
Airbrush Druck auf 15%
Vordergrund Farbe auf Pure Lila
als Werkzeugspitze die 45 Spitze mit 0% Kantenschärfe

einma die Pfadunterkontur füllen

dann Vordergrund Farbe auf die Mitte zwischen Weiß und Lila im Farbpicker.
Werkzeugspitze auf 27 pix und 0% Kantenschärfe

Pfadkontur füllen

Vordergrundfarbe auf weiß
Werkzeugspitze auf 5pix, 0% kantenschärfe und 2% malabstand

Pfadkontur füllen

Voila, fertig







-Overmind


----------



## AvS (1. Juni 2002)

Hey, das sieht doch mal richtig real aus! Klasse

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen ordentlichen Griff ;-) 

AvS


----------



## The_Overmind (2. Juni 2002)

Man nen bisschen mir was zusammengepixelt, mit Dodge und Burn Tools und dem oben beschriebenen Effekt versehen:






-Overmind


----------

